# Leggings as pants/trousers: fashion faux pas?



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

What's your opinion on leggings being worn as trousers (pants)? Unacceptable or okay?

I used to think it was never okay and that they should only ever be worn with a shirt long enough to completely cover your arse, but now I've changed my mind. I can't lie, half the reason I've changed my mind is because leggings are too comfortable for me not to start wearing them myself. And okay, it's lazy, but at least they look a bit smarter than tracksuit bottoms. I figure as long as it's totally opaque material and people aren't being forced to see more than they need to (i.e. your underwear isn't showing through) it's fine. Anything translucent is better left under a skirt or dress. Though in my opinion leggings under a skirt/dress is tacky and tights would always, always look better.

What do you reckon, SAS? Terrible, indecent, offensive? Or okay?

For ref:


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Nothing shows off a woman's curvy legs and fine firm butt like leggings. Best invention since the NES.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hawt


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It's kind of odd looking.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I fully endorse it.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

They look nice.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Leggings are absolutely pants and no one's gonna tell me otherwise. Half my outfits are gone if I stopped wearing them like that. Just one thought, I would never wear outfit 1, and I'd be real iffy on outfit 2, leggings = longer shirt for me, at least partly cover my butt in normal standing position, though I've broken that rule a lot.


----------



## Starryy (Apr 9, 2014)

I wear leggings as trousers all the same


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Leggings worn by themselves personally weird me out (I feel so exposed) but people can wear whatever they want. They seem more like a comfort thing than a fashion thing, but I suppose they can be fashionable. I shouldn't be saying anything though because I wear sweatpants a lot, which are basically the same fashion violation as leggings except their baggy counterpart. :b Those girls in the example picture seem to pull it off well, though. Cute. @[email protected]


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't really care but I don't think I'd wear them personally.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Pants need pockets.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I think leggings are ugly but feel free to ignore my opinion because I'm a guy


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Other than for yoga/working out I don't like em.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I full-heartedly support this! It makes attending class that much more, _bareable?_


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

I am guilty of wearing leggings out all the time. It's a comfort thing on a down day.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I found the perfect pants. The material is like sort of thick leggings but they have pockets. I seem to find a lot of these in the bargain racks at stores.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

YES!

Especially if they have a nice a**.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

They certainly don't count as pants and probably shouldn't be worn as them, but I... 

just... 

can't... 

hate... 

them.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Love leggings on girls who can wear them. I just dont just why a big girl would want to wear extremely tight pants that show it all. I get wanting to fit in with the crowd but its not flattering


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

mca90guitar said:


> Love leggings on girls who can wear them. I just dont just why a big girl would want to wear extremely tight pants that show it all. I get wanting to fit in with the crowd but its not flattering


I've seen plenty of "big" girls that can pull off leggings just fine. It's all a matter of buying the right size and how you wear them.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

They are awesome. Girls who can pull them off are sexxxy.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I honestly cannot wait until this stops being a trend. Leggings are meant to be worn UNDER things, like dresses or longer shirts. NEVER wear them as pants! It's indecent! It's like wearing nothing but opaque tights. Very, very wrong. D:


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I can't deny that they're sexy, but I tend to appreciate clothing style and imo it doesn't look great as far as fashion goes, not that I'm against them though.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I always wear them.. so.. I really dont care. I use to think they were ****ty.. but only because I was too self conscious to wear them myself.


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

I personally feel very awkward wearing leggings in public, I feel so exposed. Although I hate when other people make such a big deal about it, just leave the dang person alone. Let them wear what they want.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm a fan of dat booty. So yay.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Very very hot. I much prefer seeing leggings on girls than jeans or anything else.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I like them; I have a few pairs. I would only wear them in solid colors, though.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

It highly depends on the material and/or the person's body shape in my opinion.
Voted for "_Depends on the situation and the leggings._"


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

mca90guitar said:


> Love leggings on girls who can wear them. I just dont just why a big girl would want to wear extremely tight pants that show it all. I get wanting to fit in with the crowd but its not flattering


Comfort. They're stretchy and elasticated and a joy to wear. It's not really about 'flattering'.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lisbeth said:


> Comfort. They're stretchy and elasticated and a joy to wear. It's not really about 'flattering'.


Unlike jeans, you can actually bend your knee when you sit down lol.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i dont really mind unless, like you said, you can see thru them. theyre not for me tho


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

I think printed leggings are awesome


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

They are most definitely a privilege..


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

extremly said:


>


Right click save.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't find them all that attractive but they don't bother me. I would notice a woman in shorts before I'd notice someone wearing these.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think it can look good on the right girl and outfit. I like the look of it on the girl on the right in the OP. Looks fine to me. As long as there is not overexposure, shall we say, or super cameltoe I think it is fine.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

"I'm wearing a sweater that covers my butt just like a skirt would, ergo my leggings are acting as tights and not pants."


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I've never owned a pair of leggings. x:


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I like the ones with cool designs on them compared to just plain black leggings. I'm a mostly "skinny jean" type of gal though.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I think they're fine and understand why a lot of girls wear them out of comfort. And I won't lie, a lot of girls who wear them can look good :yes

It can get uncomfortable being around someone who wears them but isn't exactly...fit.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I love leggings. Some leggings look less sloppy and are decent/appropriate for going in public. There are many types of leggings suitable for most occasions. Jeggings are also pretty great. This past winter, I probably only wore pants at most 3x a week thanks to leggings. 

Anyone should be able to wear whatever they want to. Anyone that is bothered by anything that anyone else wears should really just mind their own business.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I love leggings, I do probably wear them too much but they're just so damn comfy.


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

I wear leggings on my lazy days. Usually though I cover up with a big sweater. I feel more secure and comfortable.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

They look alright . So long as they aren't see through but then I don't care if they are either it's not like I'm wearing them and I don't mind having a little look and chuckle . 
I saw a girl the other day wearing them but I think she got mixed up with her stockings the were very see through and it was wrong also she had one of them tops that look ok in the house but out in the sun they go see through as well , he he he , least she had a sexy bra on and not a old scabby one . Poor girl if I had some balls I would have said something but chickened out in case that is what she was going for but I doubt it as she didn't look like a skank .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If three is any chance that you could look like one of them peopleofwalmart pictures, then it is probably best to refrain from wearing them.


----------

